# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  BLOQUES DE SAL MINERALIZADOS PARA ALIMENTACION DE GANADO VACUNO EN POR ETAPAS

## jjporta

Estimados Srs. Agroforum:  *J.J. PORTA* se complace en anunciar que pronto estara formalizando una alianza estrategica con una empresa extranjera para IMPORTAR Exclusivamente *BLOQUES DE SAL MINERIZADOS PARA GANADO VACUNO CON MELAZA*, el cual es fundamental para mantener el balance del liquido en el cuerpo del animal además ayuda a la digestión de los alimentos y la eliminación de toxinas.  Es la mejor manera de suplementar minerales para las carencias de los animales durante todo el año.  . Da la oportunidad a su rebaño de alcanzar la máxima producción.. Resistente a los cambios climatológicos , fácil de manejar , ingredientes de alta calidad.. La melaza estimula la digestión del rumen para una mejor conversión del alimento.. Un buen nivel de Ca/P previene la deficiencia crónica en animales adultos evitando problemas 
  reproductivos , de bajas fertilidades  además de prevenir la fiebre de la leche o fiebre vitularia. 
   .....  Para mayores detalles y ficha tecnicas , pueden escribir al correo de la empresa, esperamos vuestro interes para realizar los primeros pedidos al Perú. 
Gracias y SaludosTemas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Forraje para ganado Venta de Chala Picada. (Ganado Vacuno) Curso taller de mejoramiento genético para ganado vacuno de la prov gran chimú-cascas, la libertad Madre de Dios destina más de S/. 3.4 millones a mejoramiento genético del ganado vacuno

----------

